# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE ACONDICIONAMIENTO Y EMPAQUE DE UVA DE MESA, MANGO Y LIMÓN (PIURA)

## AESA

Estimados Exportadores. 
Somos una empresa dedicada a ofrecer los servicios de acondicionamiento y empaque de productos hortofrutícolas (Uva, Mango y Limón), estamos ubicados en el departamento de Piura (Tambogrande), con un planta de empaque instalada de 10,000 metros cuadrados, acondicionadas para estos procesos de empaque. 
Contamos con sistemas de tuneles de frio, cámara de saldos y cámara de almacenamiento repotenciadas para el tratamiento de UVA DE MESA. 
La capacidad de planta para la UVA DE MESA es de 5-6 contenedores/dia sustentados en dos lineas de proceso (recepción, selección, pesado, empaque, aplicación de SO2, paletizado, despacho) 
Contamos con certificación GLOBALG.A.P (PACKINGHOUSE), HACCP, BRC, PRIMUSGFS, BASC, WCOB (RSE), etc. 
Para mayor información de nuestros servicios visitenos en: Agropacking Export S.A. *Cotizaciones de servicio de empaque, enfriamiento y materiales* *Ca**m**p**aña Uva 2015-2016*
Para los tarifarios de nuestros servicios y comentarios, escribir a: calidadygestion@agropacking.pe/ RPM #955652195Temas similares: BRINDAMOS SERVICIO DE EMPAQUE DE LIMÓN SUTIL Y PALTA FUERTE (Tambogrande-Piura) Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque Artículo: Aumenta demanda de aceitunas, limón, mango y espárrago peruanos en Chile Se incrementan producción de uva y limón en Piura Rusia desea comprar producción de limón, mango y banano orgánico de Piura

----------

